# stage



## jared08 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm going to stage at artisanal bistro and picholine(Michelin 3 star) Monday and Tuesday in NYC. I have never staged before. What should I expect? Do I bring my good knives? What will I be expected to do during this? 
It will be a very humbling experience to say the least. 
How do I approach this in a professional manner?


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 4, 2014)

Bring simple knives. Do everything you are asked. Use these responses as much as you can: "OK what's next" or, "what else can I do". And if you don't know something, just ask questions. To this day I still say, "I don't know what that is" several times a week.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 4, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> Bring simple knives. Do everything you are asked. Use these responses as much as you can: "OK what's next" or, "what else can I do". And if you don't know something, just ask questions. To this day I still say, "I don't know what that is" several times a week.



I don't know this end of the business, but those sound like solid questions to ask in any high pressure arena. 

Rick in the house!


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 5, 2014)

Good advice from rick there. A restaurant like that doesn't want someone who thinks they know things, they want someone who is like a blank slate, open and receptive to their way of doing things. Even if you know how to do a task ask how they do it anyway.

As for what to expect every restaurant is different but usually your tasks will be very very simple. It's more about observing and learning how a place like that operates. they won't throw you in the deep end....


----------

